# Certified Coder - Radiology



## radbar08 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Asymmetric density of the breast*

What is the correct dx code for "asymmetric density of the breast"?  793.82, 793.89, or 611.72?  (Or none of the above?)


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
Look at 612.1 for asymmetric density of the breast...

Hope it helps..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## radbar08 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Asymmetric density of the breast*

Thanks, but in 612.1, the asymmetry of the breast refers to the the disproportion of a reconstructed breast in comparison to the native breast.  I'm talking about when an area of density seen on an exam is asymmetric.


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2011)

utilizing an encoder I come up with 793.82 inconclusive mammogram


----------



## radbar08 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks.  That's what I've been using, but then second-guessed myself.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks . come to the conclusion 793.82 - Asymmetric density of the breast....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

